# Wheels and tires on the way



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Wheels and tires...Now mounted*

I ordered my new 18x7.5 Drag dr-19's and p235/45 r18"zr Continental ExtremeContact DWS(Ultra High Performance All-Season) tires


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

I love the carbon fiber centers. Should look pretty sick on your car!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I love those wheels. Had them on my last car. 

What offset?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

It sure is nice not to consider federal and state statutes when modding your car ! 

Those wheels do look cool , they should put you on board for COTM .


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i don't know what the offset really means...sorry to sound dumb but it is 42


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> i don't know what the offset really means...sorry to sound dumb but it is 42


Its the distance between the center of the wheel and the mounting surface where it makes contact with your car's hub. Positive offset means the surface is towards the outside of the wheel, and negative offset means the surface is towards the inside of the wheel.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Its the distance between the center of the wheel and the mounting surface where it makes contact with your car's hub. Positive offset means the surface is towards the outside of the wheel, and negative offset means the surface is towards the inside of the wheel.


Those are sick man how much were they if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see them on the car! Thank god you did 18s btw.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

That is going to be a good combination. Post some photos when you get them mounted.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

BTW, those tires are the best all seasons I've ever had. I used to work for a few tire shops and have seen my fair share of all-seasons.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Rauen said:


> Those are sick man how much were they if you don't mind my asking?


My wheels were $600 picked up in person from a dealer shop supported by the vendor. With no spacers installed the wheel sits close to flush up top.

As for Smorey's wheel, his will be far from flush when mounted, and will need a decent 19mm spacer at least to achieve a flush look. Although seeing as his Cruze is lowered on springs and possibly C/Os, he wont have to worry about rubbing.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i got them from Discount Tire for $597 out the door. i have 10mm spacers now and yes i always love them tires they are sitting in my shop now 235/45 r18". according to ups i should have the wheels by 2pm tomorrow (Wed.) and mounted up by the end of the day. Sucks because i have to break down the stock wheels to get the tpm sensors out. i did not want to pay another $200 for another set of sensors and i don't plan on useing the stock wheels again unless i have to!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> i got them from Discount Tire for $597 out the door. i have 10mm spacers now and yes i always love them tires they are sitting in my shop now 235/45 r18". according to ups i should have the wheels by 2pm tomorrow (Wed.) and mounted up by the end of the day. Sucks because i have to break down the stock wheels to get the tpm sensors out. i did not want to pay another $200 for another set of sensors and i don't plan on useing the stock wheels again unless i have to!


10mm spacer should be a nice fit clearance wise, but if you want a more flush look you might need to upgrade to a 15 or 19 since you still have a skinny wheel. Either way no one will know for sure unless you get them installed! Which you need to post up pics up close as well as from afar to see what the results are. I don't think anyone else has gotten these rims before, or if they have they haven't made a big post about it.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Smorey78, thanks for your support. Can't wait to see them mounted up.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok got them all mounted up
































































Yes mr. discount tire guy i was very pleased with your service. I had everything i needed and shipping was on time and no damage.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

That is a sweet looking ride. My favorite photo is #10. Looks Great.


----------

